

Ask HN: Rich & Dynamic or Simple & Fast landing pages. - maverick2

We usually see the landing pages with al sorts or bells and whistles. Color changes backgrounds while scrolling, fancy navigation etc. So my dilemma is should the landing page just deliver the message fast(page load) &#38; simple. Or the design/UI of a landing page makes first impression of how the product is going to be.
======
alphadj
Delivering the message is of highest priority, coolness & fanciness is always
secondary. Of course it's good if you are able to have both.

------
jnorthrop
Your landing page should, as quickly as possible, tell the user what you do.
If you need bells and whistles to accomplish that, then you should use them.
Generally though a simple message is best.

My favorite landing page is <http://www.weebly.com/>. Within a couple of
seconds you know exactly what they do and how to sign up.

